# Oyster Perpetual Air King Precision



## StevenG (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi,

Recently sent off an old Oyster Perpetual to Rolex to get it fully serviced and it arrived back today. It was left to me years ago but was sat in a box for a long time because it came to me in very bad shape with no strap / bracelet. Anyway Â£430 later it looks a lot better although the dial has some minor marks on it (they offered to replace with a different dial for about Â£340 but I didn't think it was worth it). Now I'm unsure whether to buy an official bracelet as looking at another Â£650 - Â£750 for just a stainless steel one or, alternatively, to look at something aftermarket.

It's a 1970 (by serial number) 5500 model, hopefully my links to pictures will appear below....

http://imageshack.us.../img0295zj.jpg/

http://imageshack.us.../img0296to.jpg/

Anyway just thought I'd try and get some other opinions. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

signed bracelets must be one of the biggest rip-offs profit makers for watch brands that there is.

go aftermarket i'd say.

i dont often say this but for less than a ton i'm sure there are also many fine leather straps on which this would look very nice.

depends on the look you are going for i suppose.

i guessing the more rolexy look is on steel though, if that is important to you.

nice watch btw...


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Very nice wear and enjoy cheers

Andy


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Measure the lugs and get thee to e.bay.

A nice 19mm bracelet (with end pieces) for the 70's Airking should set you back Â£200 or so, rarely more.


----------



## StevenG (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks

It's actually going back to Rolex anyway because it arrived back looking great except the replacement glass (which is part of the Â£430 service) has 2 marks and 1 scratch - nothing major but easily seen by eye and I'm not paying Â£430 and getting back a watch with scratches already on the glass 

Anyway I'm thinking of just going the whole hog and getting a genuine bracelet. I've already paid Â£430 to get it cleaned up so I may as well pay the rest and have it looking the part :lol: , just don't tell my bank manager lol.

I'll stick a picture on when it gets back, still trying to decide jubilee or oyster....

Cheers


----------



## StevenG (Apr 21, 2012)

kevkojak said:


> Measure the lugs and get thee to e.bay.
> 
> A nice 19mm bracelet (with end pieces) for the 70's Airking should set you back Â£200 or so, rarely more.


Are you talking a copy or 2nd hand genuine bracelet?!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

StevenG said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > Measure the lugs and get thee to e.bay.
> ...


If you type in Rolex oyster bracelet there are some on there at the moment one 19mm ends Â£99 start, no bids and 2 days to go.

cheers

Andy


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice watch.

leather would be my choice - i took off an aftermarket bracelet on my 1951 Rollie and it transformed it. I also replaced the crystal for about Â£30, including buying the crystal and the crystal press to do it from Cousins


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

StevenG said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > Measure the lugs and get thee to e.bay.
> ...


The real deal Steve.


----------

